# CVS Halloween On Sale 20% off This Week



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We've been discussing in the CVS thread that this week CVS Pharmacy (with stores just about all over the U.S.) is having a halloween sale on items, 20% off. You'll need a CVS ExtraCard Rewards card (can pick one up at the store) to take advantage of the sale price. 

Kind of an aside from this week's sale -- when you get your card and if you sign up for email notices you, will be sent future coupons (sometimes 20% off Entire purchase up to $99.99, occasionally 25% off an item I think) that can be handy during halloween especially. 

This current sale is great if you aren't getting the email coupons and can just present your card. Lots of great items this season to choose from. See the CVS Pharmacy 2014 Halloween Thread for lots of photos of what is on the shelves: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136987-cvs-pharmacy-2014-halloween.html

In my area sales runs Sunday thru Saturday, so there's still a few days left is week to take advantage of the 20% off without a coupon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Also should mention that if you shop online at CVS with your card this week (thru end of today, Sat 9/20), you can get 20% off And an extra 25% online only discount. If you order is above a certain amount you get Free Shipping. Probably til midnight ET. But check site. 

There were 13 Halloween items available last I looked including HH, PoseNStay, etc.


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

CVS has a 30% this week, I just scored the Headless Horseman for less than $50 with free delivery


----------

